# Come on...



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

I know someone has a stock exhaust they don't want... if you want to sell it PM me... PLEASE


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes I have the one from my 06, now how the hek do I do this PM thing.


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

how much you want for the 2 axle back sections?


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Dusty


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

sold dude


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok just let me know when, it's not going anywhere.


----------

